# Purpose of eggs in pancakes?



## uoficowboy (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi there - Can anybody tell me what eggs add to pancake recipes?

Additionally - if a recipe calls for 1 egg but I only want to make a half batch - is it OK to still use a full egg? Or, could I just use a small egg? Is there a conversion between pullet/small/medium/large eggs? I've always assumed when a recipe calls for "1 egg" it's calling for a medium egg - but I could be totally off there.

Thanks!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 3, 2008)

Eggs act as a stablizer helping give the pancake structure.  Also acts as an emulisifyer.

If you are making a half batch, beat the 1 egg up a little and use half of it.

Did you go to the U of I?  Which I?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 3, 2008)

Eggs add fluffness...It's ok to use a whole egg in 1/2 recipe.

For other interesting egg facts look here

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 3, 2008)

Actually I had the same question. A little while ago I started making pancakes and realized that I do nor have any eggs. Well, I finished making pancakes with out eggs, otherwise kept to the original recipe. Pancakes were just fine. I couldn't even tell the difference.


----------



## vyapti (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't use eggs in pancakes.  I think they are a bit denser, but I don't notice any other difference.


----------



## Phil (Dec 3, 2008)

*I'll be...*

I actually thought if you didn't use eggs you'd be arrested.


----------



## uoficowboy (Dec 4, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Eggs act as a stablizer helping give the pancake structure.  Also acts as an emulsifier.
> 
> If you are making a half batch, beat the 1 egg up a little and use half of it.
> 
> Did you go to the U of I?  Which I?


So the leavening makes the pancakes puff up, and the eggs allow the pancake to hold that shape?

And what do you mean about being an emulsifier? What's being, umm, emulsified?

Went to UIUC (University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign)


----------



## uoficowboy (Dec 4, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Eggs add fluffness...It's ok to use a whole egg in 1/2 recipe.
> 
> For other interesting egg facts look here
> 
> Have Fun & Enjoy!


I thought that was what the leavening was for?

Would I ever want to use just the whites or just the yellows?

Additionally - I've seen recipes that call for the whites to be whipped till peaks form - though these were specializes pancake recipes. Would this ever make sense for normal pancakes? What does this accomplish?

Sorry for asking so many questions... I'm not very learned when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Phil (Dec 4, 2008)

*That's what I do....*



uoficowboy said:


> I thought that was what the leavening was for?
> 
> Would I ever want to use just the whites or just the yellows?
> 
> ...



 Makes 'em light and fluffy. Give it a try.


----------

